# CoreLogic Slow Down???



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knows when CoreLogic will pick up again?

I currently cover the Mountian area of NC through a company that gets its WO from CoreLogic and we went from several jobs to a huge stop. We have only had one job the last 3 weeks...

Thanks for any info....


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

i think its slow everywhere right now because of holidays


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

I sure hope they start servicing homes soon cause i needs some dollars after the holidays....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> I sure hope they start servicing homes soon cause i needs some dollars after the holidays....


Hmmmm, why not market your services locally? Get paid on the spot. That's what we do. Door knocking and flyers.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

than it might work in some areas not all,ive marketing through door to door,email,snail mail,websites,you name it,get same response we only use nationals.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> than it might work in some areas not all,ive marketing through door to door,email,snail mail,websites,you name it,get same response we only use nationals.


What is your area? I'm sure you could figure it out. Maybe get a part time sales job and learn how to sell. 

When I decided to be more aggressive in building up a bigger local customer base, I went door knocking to all real estate offices, dropped of cookies, brownies and other goodies and let them know what services we offer. I have some other techniques i use as well.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

We do great from March till November just want to fill in the gaps.. I hate being idle and that is what we are right now...I feel retired..lol...

I started my company in 1999 and all we did for the first 10 years was Resenditial and Commercial Properies till work started slowing really bad from the times.... I advertised last year in two yellow books and got 4 calls all year..SAD....Last years between two Preservation companies we cut 130 yards (Weekly and Bi-Weekly) in an 80 mile radius.. 

Donny


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Yellow pages advertising isn't a great return on investment.
Not like it used to be 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> than it might work in some areas not all,ive marketing through door to door,email,snail mail,websites,you name it,get same response we only use nationals.


They are lying! Or, you are not talking to the right brokers.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Yes, Yellowpages is not as they used to be.. Back 5 years ago the phone did not stop ringing now it only rings when I reel the work in myself....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BigDaddyPin said:


> They are lying! Or, you are not talking to the right brokers.


Not necessarily, I have lost about 50% of the broker work i had last summer as many of the brokers CANNOT hire local contractors anymore. It has to go through the Nationals..............


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm with Corelogic and we are averaging 5-10 PP orders per day.

Your a sub for a vendor to CL? You need to apply directly and then do a sales pitch.

Sending in application packets alone doesnt get you approved.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

done 4for them today and its sunday....been very busy with all my nationals...DEFINATLY NOT COMPLAINING!!!


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

From what I have heared is when you get on with corelogic directly I would have to cover the state...Is this true?
I did there app so now I will call as i have a lot of experience doing preservation work.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

im not covering whole state just 150 mile radious of office which is my coverage area


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

I cover about the same distance so I will give them a shot...Thanks..Even with the middle man we have made great money on work compared to nationals...


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

no u dont have to cover whole state,it will depend if your area is already covered or not,they dont use a lot of different vendors.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

They have told me twice i had to cover all of Montana. Currently Sentinel is covering the entire state. In states where you have a huge amount of foreclosure it's probably different.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

we are loosing lots of jobs here coal mines lumber mills and others just cant afford to run so we have alot of forclosures just from that id say ive been busy christmas was nice only had 12 work orders that week all real close home but ive been very busy otherwise


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

wildnwonderful said:


> we are loosing lots of jobs here coal mines lumber mills and others just cant afford to run so we have alot of forclosures just from that id say ive been busy christmas was nice only had 12 work orders that week all real close home but ive been very busy otherwise



You can thank this so called president and his greenie buddies for all the job losses in the mills and mines.................


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> You can thank this so called president and his greenie buddies for all the job losses in the mills and mines.................


Sadly enough, one of those areas affected by that clown Obama is where I cranked out the most profit of any rural area in 8 years.


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

We do not do work directly for CL, but we have agents that are with them, and send work our way. I know that they have been able to send us a decent amount of work recently.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> You can thank this so called president and his greenie buddies for all the job losses in the mills and mines.................


You think this is the best place for politics? I really don't care for it here.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> You think this is the best place for politics? I really don't care for it here.



With all due respect, politics is why most of us are out of construction and into Foreclosure work so yes i say they go hand in hand......................


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> With all due respect, politics is why most of us are out of construction and into Foreclosure work so yes i say they go hand in hand......................


Good Morning,

Could you explain this statement? I am not trying to throw gas on the fire.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Could you explain this statement? I am not trying to throw gas on the fire.


With out getting into too much depth, It has come full circle. Government forced banks (in a round about way) to give broke people loans, Broke people lost said homes, This in turn caused people that where banking on all these home sold to buy vacation homes. When all hell broke loose and the $$$ weren't coming in these people started loosing 2nd homes. Now people in the market for a new home are buying foreclosures instead of building new, No building going on so contractors are getting into this business. I don't know about anywhere else but Foreclosures accounted for nearly 75% of the home sales here last year. Historically, the housing industry has directly or indirectly accounted for roughly one-fifth of all American jobs and 17% to 18% of GDP so as i said, bad policy in DC caused most of this mess. I would much rather be digging basements and installing septic systems than cleaning out chitholes..............................


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Could you explain this statement? I am not trying to throw gas on the fire.






You're kidding right? You do keep up on current events, yes?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Good Morning,

I just think that a lot of opinions held (and not just of the people on this forum) about new construction are often times blown out of proportion. New construction and remodeling are not a given right to anyone (homeowner or business). They are not a necessity (in general terms at least) or a right and should rightly be called considered a privilege.

I do not believe that the government killed new construction or remodeling industry. I do not _know_ what killed the new construction or remodeling industry. I think that a lot of individuals jump to conclusions or make knee-jerk reactions to the world we live in. I do not believe that a lot people actively search for the correct answers and I also do not believe that anything can be boiled down to "layman" terms. Challenges in today's world are what they are: challenges. I just grow tired of complainers who fall back on the same old responses of "X killed this industry" or "My personal experience in this niche market shows that Y" without due diligence. I am the type of person who likes to see evidence and sources for claims. Without which, it is hearsay and deserves scorn. 

This is my opinion.


----------

